# And Que The Gun Control #169



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Three recent mass shootings and we are again hearing the same thing from politicians. They want to punish people who have done nothing for acts of insanity. The real threat is not understanding what is causing people to act this way. Also we have an interesting article about big cities and why most are sh*tholes.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-08-05T22_47_42-07_00






Link to the article referenced on the show:

The Regression of America?s Big Progressive Cities | Newgeography.com


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's not a gun issue, it's a societal issue, but then that does not fit the narrative. I'll give this a listen in the truck today guys.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> It's not a gun issue, it's a societal issue, but then that does not fit the narrative. I'll give this a listen in the truck today guys.


It's an agenda.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://chicago.suntimes.com/crime/...-shootings-lawndale-douglas-park-gun-violence

Seven people shot to death and another 46 wounded in Chicago over the weekend. I'm not hearing the rending of clothing over this. Why? Doesn't fit the narrative.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> It's an agenda.


Call me a Neanderthal, but what's wrong with "hitting back"? I mean, why doesn't the gun-owning populous uncover just who the gun-grabbers are. Expose the money, the power and the agenda of the grabber, publish names and document how much money is thrown at the issue. Most of the hoopla is just a libtard running for office, and vilifying the gun owners is a cheap shot.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Call me a Neanderthal, but what's wrong with "hitting back"? I mean, why doesn't the gun-owning populous uncover just who the gun-grabbers are. Expose the money, the power and the agenda of the grabber, publish names and document how much money is thrown at the issue. Most of the hoopla is just a libtard running for office, and vilifying the gun owners is a cheap shot.


There's nothing to uncover. The corporations are out in the open, as is Soros, as are all the loony-left politicians, and as are the media and the entertainment industry. There's nothing to uncover.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.breitbart.com/clips/201...-the-republicans-calling-out-white-supremacy/



> Tuesday, MSNBC "Morning Joe" hosts Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski questioned the lack of response by the GOP in regards to the weekend shootings and the outrage by the party over white supremacy.


These idiots are trying to bang on the "White Supremacy" drums but they have no sticks in their hands. Neither of the lastest headlining slaughters had anything to do with White Supremacy. Sunday's shooting was so far from it that they aren't interested in making a big deal about it except to mention it as a side-note while pushing for gun control (removal).


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Call me a Neanderthal, but what's wrong with "hitting back"? I mean, why doesn't the gun-owning populous uncover just who the gun-grabbers are. Expose the money, the power and the agenda of the grabber, publish names and document how much money is thrown at the issue. Most of the hoopla is just a libtard running for office, and vilifying the gun owners is a cheap shot.


The information is out there for anyone who cares to look. That said the media isn't going to spoon feed it to the masses like they do the agenda of guns need to be banned.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Use Google and search, "Who is financing gun control?" I'm sure you won't be surprised to find the results to be unhelpful.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The left doesn’t need to be uncovered, they aren’t hiding anymore. The shooters manifesto is correct in that this will be a single party country before to long. Socialist. I believe that if Trump wins a second term at all, he will be the last president that will call himself republican. We are moving closer and closer to a European style democratic socialism, which is to say, socialism, or worse. 

I did note how fast even some Republicans as well as Trump got on board with red flag laws. Red flag laws are one giant step down that slippery slope. Look for the left to push hard on all fronts between now and the election. 

Have that drink, hard decisions may soon be at hand.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

They know they won't be able to get an assault weapon/magazine ban through so "Red Flag" laws with monitoring of Social Media and Online Presence is whats coming.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

“White supremacy” and “racist” are the new attack keywords to replace the failed “Russian collusion” hoax.


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

Denton said:


> https://chicago.suntimes.com/crime/...-shootings-lawndale-douglas-park-gun-violence
> 
> Seven people shot to death and another 46 wounded in Chicago over the weekend. I'm not hearing the rending of clothing over this. Why? Doesn't fit the narrative.


Not a concern for Democrats, they're still voting from the grave.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, look at that. 24 hours after we spoke about Dayton and Chicago, FNC is now talking about it. The other channels aren't, but at least FNC is. Specifically, Sean Hannity. 
Still, why was our little podcast breaking the way?
I'm so disgusted.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Boss.

Definition:

The wooden ornamental knob found on staircase bannisters

So: you're being called an ornamental knob, or not much use!

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boss_(architecture)

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Boss.
> 
> Definition:
> 
> ...


Ouch! That's got to hurt, @Sasquatch! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...officials-say-it-is-a-sign-the-law-is-needed/

The man is dead, killed by a team of cops operating on a "Red Flag" order. He committed no crime. There was no good reason for the cops to be at his house at 0500hrs.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorta glad I hung onto my old Thutty Thutty and didnt invest in a dangerous assault army looking gun. They would have to cancel Bambi season to come take that. lol. Tears will be shed when they come take yalls guns.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...officials-say-it-is-a-sign-the-law-is-needed/
> 
> The man is dead, killed by a team of cops operating on a "Red Flag" order. He committed no crime. There was no good reason for the cops to be at his house at 0500hrs.


A lot of "What If's" in that story. All it takes is a phone call from an angry neighbor, or any number of crazy ass ex wives, and you've been flagged. Yeah, red flag laws are the way to go. Put the government in charge, since they run everything else so well.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am waiting to see what Trump actually does in terms of new and stronger gun regulations. Could he shoot himself in the foot if he should push for Red Flag laws or increased background checks? I understand he is testing the waters within his administration and the republicans. 

The socialist will consider any new gun legislation, particularly Red Flag laws, a win and one more major step in their agenda. I will consider it a major campaign promise broken and a insult to the people that elected him, not to mention the constitution. Can he afford to disenfranchise his core base?


----------



## woodchipper518 (May 9, 2016)

Saw a meme on FB that said 'Cain killed Able with a rock...but nobody blamed the rock"....or something like that. I believe in personal responsibility....behavior is man's domain


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Okay, laundry folding to Denton and Sasquatch time! Makes the folding go a little easier. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I tend to look forward, Trump gets a second term, what then after? All hell breaks loose?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I tend to look forward, Trump gets a second term, what then after? All hell breaks loose?


I can't imagine another anti-Establishment man coming along.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> I tend to look forward, Trump gets a second term, what then after? All hell breaks loose?


I have been saying that Trump, at best, is a stop gap measure.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I have been saying that Trump, at best, is a stop gap measure.


You are posting at two-till-five A.M.? What does the world look like at that time? lain:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> You are posting at two-till-five A.M.? What does the world look like at that time? lain:


This time of year its the butt crack of dawn almost daylight.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Colion says it well.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> You are posting at two-till-five A.M.? What does the world look like at that time? lain:


Yeah, I don't sleep well these days. I get about 4 or 5 hours then I am up. I am usually up at 3 or 4. I get a couple of hours of quite before my day spins out of control


----------

